# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  สีสันเสื้อผ้าช่วยเกื้อกูลให้คุณมีบุคลิกที่ดี

## kfgkk528

สีสันเสื้อผ้าช่วยช่วยเหลือให้คุณมีบุคลิกลักษณะที่ดี
	หากจะเอ่ยถึงเรื่องผู้หญิงกับเรื่องเสื้อผ้าแฟชั่นนั้น ไม่ว่าจะกี่ยุคกี่สมัย สาวๆที่รักสวยรักงามต่างก็ไม่อยากตกเทรนด์ก็เลยแห่ไปช็อปปิ้งเลือกเสื้อผ้ามหาศาลจนล้นหลามตู้ แต่ใช่ว่าเสื้อผ้าแฟชั่นที่คุณซื้อมานั้นเวลาใส่จะดูดีไปซะหมด และนั่นคือเรื่องที่ซับซ้อนเข้าไปอีกหากจะเฟ้นหาเสื้อผ้าที่เราใส่แล้วเสริมสร้างบุคลิกให้ดูดี เพราะในปัจจุบันการปฏิบัติตัวเข้าสังคมเป็นตัวแสดงถึงบุคลิกว่าดีหรือไม่ดี และการกรองเสื้อผ้าที่จะช่วยผลักดันบุคลิกบวกกับต้องมีความสมควรก็ด้วยนั้นเพียงแค่คุณรู้จักโทนสีของเสื้อผ้าที่จะเป็นตัวบ่งชี้ถึงอารมณ์และจิตใจของคุณเป็นอย่างดีได้ดังต่อไปนี้





	    ¶	สีแดง จะเพิ่มพูนความเลื่อมใส ความกระตือรือร้น ความทะเยอทะยานออกมาให้ ดูว่าคุณเป็นสาวมั่นเป็นตัวของตัวเองได้อย่างแจ่มแจ้ง แถมยังส่งเสริมความแข็งแกร่งเข้าไปอีกด้วย

		¶	สีส้ม จะช่วยซ่อมความไม่เป็นระเบียบต่างๆ ให้เข้ารูปเข้ารอย ซึ่งถือเป็นสีที่แสดงออกถึงความมานะในตัวคุณ

		¶	สีเหลือง เป็นตัวช่วยให้ผู้ใส่มีความรุ่งเรืองและน่าอบอุ่น แถมสีเหลืองยังสร้างความเชื่อถือได้ สุขุม คนที่เป็นฝ่ายขายก็จะช่วยส่งเสริมในเรื่องของการขายอีกด้วย




		¶	สีเขียว จะขับความสมดุลและความสันติ ช่วยดึงบุคลิกของความนิ่งความเหนียวแน่นออกมาให้เห็นอย่างเด่นชัด นอกจากนี้ยังเป็นสีธรรมชาติ ที่จะทำให้คนรอบข้างเห็นแล้วรู้สึกสงบสบายตาสบายใจ

		¶	สีฟ้า จะช่วยให้คุณดูอ่อนเยาว์มากยิ่งขึ้น และยังสร้างความสงบสุข ความมั่นคง ความน่าเชื่อถือให้กับตัวคุณได้อีกด้วย

		¶	สีน้ำเงิน เปิดเผยความเสาะหา และ ความทะเยอทะยานอย่างมาก โดยที่สีน้ำเงินจะบ่งบอกถึงศิลป์ในตัวคุณได้ดีที่สุด ซึ่งเต็มไปด้วยอารมณ์และความคิดสร้างสรรค์อย่างเปิดเผย

		¶	สีม่วง แสดงถึงความมีสง่าราศี ที่จะทำให้คุณดูลึกลับ ปนเซ็กซี่ มีเสน่ห์มากยิ่งขึ้น เผยให้คุณดูโดดเด่นกว่าใครได้อีกด้วย
 



	    ¶	สีชมพู จะเป็นสีที่บ่งบอกถึงความอ่อนน้อมโดยพื้นฐานอยู่แล้ว แต่สีชมพูยังเสริมให้คุณดูอบอุ่นและโอบอ้อมอารี แสดงออกถึงการโน้มน้าวจิตใจผู้อื่นได้ดี นอกจากนี้สีชมพูคือความเป็นมิตร ความเป็นผู้นำในตัวอีกด้วย

		¶	สีดำ แสดงถึงความหนักแน่นและเข้มแข็ง เสริมสร้างความมั่นใจในตัวคุณ ซึ่งจะทำให้คุณดูดีมีเสน่ห์น่าค้นหามากยิ่งขึ้น

		 ¶	สีขาว เป็นสีที่สื่อถึงความบริสุทธิ์ไร้เดียงสา ความสง่างามละมีเกียรติ โดยสีขาวจะช่วยสื่อถึงความมั่นใจและการมีรสนิยมสูงได้เป็นอย่างดี




	 อย่างที่กล่าวไว้ตั้งแต่เริ่มนั้นเสื้อผ้าแฟชั่นเป็นเรื่องปกติไปแล้วในปัจจุบัน แต่จะมีสักกี่คนที่จะทราบ และรู้เรื่องว่าควร
แต่งตัวอย่างไรให้เข้ากับตัวเอง และถูกต้องตามความเหมาะสม ดังนั้นเราควรที่จะต้องศึกษาไว้บ้างเพื่อที่จะให้คุณดูดีในทุกๆครั้งที่ออกไปงานสำคัญต่างๆ


ร้านเสื้อผ้าแฟชั่น
www.Meenaday.com
facebook/ meenadayshop
IG/ MeenadayShop
Blogger/ www.meenafashionguru.com
Twitter/ MeenadayShop
Youtube : Meenadayshop

----------


## kfgkk528

ดันหน่อยครับ
ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์

----------


## kfgkk528

ขอดันครับ 
ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์

----------


## kfgkk528

ขอดันค่ะ 
เสื้อผ้าแฟชั่นนำเข้า

----------


## kfgkk528

ดันหน่อยนะค่ะ
เสื้อผ้าแฟชั่นนำเข้า

----------


## kfgkk528

UP Up
เสื้อผ้าแฟชั่น

----------


## kfgkk528

Up
เสื้อผ้าแฟชั่น

----------


## kfgkk528

ดันค่ะ 
ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์

----------


## kfgkk528

ดันค่ะ
ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์

----------


## kfgkk528

ดันหน่อยค่ะ ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์

----------


## kfgkk528

ดันๆ ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์

----------


## kfgkk528

ขอดันค่ะ ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์

----------


## kfgkk528

Up ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์

----------


## kfgkk528

Up Up ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์

----------


## kfgkk528

ดันค่ะ ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์

----------


## kfgkk528

UP UP ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์

----------


## kfgkk528

ดัน ดัน ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์

----------


## kfgkk528

Up
ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์

----------

